# Sponsoring on Clerk visa



## tuljanvali (May 15, 2012)

Hi, I recently came here and started working, I am in process of getting my residency visa (PRO said in the next few days) and the position in visa will be Archive Clerk. My employment contract states something else and my salary is over 20k.
Now, I heard I will not be able to sponsor my wife due to the job title in my visa. Is this true?
Also, can I at least sponsor her for 90 days visit visa or not even that? Of course, I will get me an apartment soon so that is out of question, but this job description in my visa is worrying me...
Thanks in advance


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

tuljanvali said:


> Hi, I recently came here and started working, I am in process of getting my residency visa (PRO said in the next few days) and the position in visa will be Archive Clerk. My employment contract states something else and my salary is over 20k.
> Now, I heard I will not be able to sponsor my wife due to the job title in my visa. Is this true?
> Also, can I at least sponsor her for 90 days visit visa or not even that? Of course, I will get me an apartment soon so that is out of question, but this job description in my visa is worrying me...
> Thanks in advance


Shouldnt be an issue, i have the same in my visa. The Pro should be able to sort this easily with a copy of your labour contract as they are more interested with the salary you earn rather than the role title. There is i believe a rule that you cant sponser your wife if you salary is a certain amount (something around <4000) someone can give you the exact figure but 20K you willl be fine.

When i transfered companies, i paid a deposit of around 5k so my families visa's werent cancelled. When my visa was re-processed with the new title, i was asked for a copy of my contract before they would return the deposit to check on the salary, but no drama's


----------



## tuljanvali (May 15, 2012)

Laowei said:


> Shouldnt be an issue, i have the same in my visa. The Pro should be able to sort this easily with a copy of your labour contract as they are more interested with the salary you earn rather than the role title. There is i believe a rule that you cant sponser your wife if you salary is a certain amount (something around <4000) someone can give you the exact figure but 20K you willl be fine.
> 
> When i transfered companies, i paid a deposit of around 5k so my families visa's werent cancelled. When my visa was re-processed with the new title, i was asked for a copy of my contract before they would return the deposit to check on the salary, but no drama's


Thanks for your reply. The first thing I learned about this place is not to believe everything I heard but to always ask for a second opinion. Your reply would be the second opinion about this matter 
Cheers


----------

